# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Cannot open attachment. My problem or the poster's?

## joeu2004

I cannot open attachment 654023 in post #4 of https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...culations.html .

I get the error "invalid attachment specificied".  I believe (not sure) I did notify the administrator, per instructions in the error message.  If I did, I have not heard back, and the link still does not work today.

Is this my problem; if so, what?!  Or is the poster's problem; if so, what?!

More importantly, is there any thing that __I__ can do on my own to work around the problem and access the attachment?

Or is this the forum(?) problem discussed in https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ttachment.html ?

If so, I'll ask the poster to try the remedies suggested in posts #13 and 14.  (Or maybe a moderator will.)

In any case, can anyone explain the problem?  And are The Powers That Be working on a solution, if indeed it is a forum problem?

I am using FireFox 70.01 on a Win7 PC, if that matters.

----------


## Logit

.
The Forum Server reports it as an invalid link. I'd say it is the OP's issue not yours.

----------


## joeu2004

@Logit, thanks.

----------

